# Cheap course



## lcass061

Ok so iv been told that skill migration takes 6-8months and 5000 to get it  the visa officer told me the quickest way is to look into a student visa but international students have to pay massive fees is dr any cheap courses that count on the requirements for the immigration in Australia my head really hurts I need to go bk to aus to my partner iv already used my 1year working visa..student visa is my next option but I cannot pay 20000 a year!!!! HELP plz oh il be looking to go to Perth so any1 with info on courses would b great..

Lee


----------



## WTF

*No cheap courses*

Inflation and the price of living have pushed up the cost of everything here. On top of that and more important the recent immigration changes have been put in place to find better skilled immigrants instead of the universities operating as visa factories.


----------

